# N.K.P.S: 'Maison Morphine' Nov '13



## perjury saint (Dec 7, 2013)

Day 2, site 2 on the 'N.K.P.S 1100 Belgium Tour' and after an unexpected lay in at Motel Das Wahlfart and a quick breakfast of coffee, Belgian pastries and roll ups we arrived at the one at the top of our list, and BOY did it deliver!! An abandoned doctors surgery... Implements and drugs still in situ... Clothes in the wardrobes... Tidy looking motor in the garage... And to top it all off? An urbex badger!!
Had a good 3 hours in here and it wasn't enough!!
(No pics from NK on this report unfortunately, she's got computer issues!! She'll pop some up once it's sorted)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​*​'Take a seat, the doctor while see you shortly'

...MAISON MORPHINE...​
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*











 





















 





















 



Vorsprung Derp Technic
(As they say in Belgium)​
Thanks for lookin in peeps... Still a couple more sites to report on!
So keep 'em peeled!! ​


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 7, 2013)

awwwww i love it ! i think my pc is dead..so all my edited pics have gone grrrrrr! hes working on it now


----------



## krela (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, great shots of an awesome place. I love the ships wheel chandelier.


----------



## fannyadams (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh yes. That's lovely. All that wonderful, old medical equipment and abandoned medicines.....mmmmmm


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2013)

Crazy chandelier,great photos.


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 7, 2013)

Amazing pictures, my favourite ones were the telephones until I saw the last one, fire up the quattro!


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 7, 2013)

excellent photos mate


----------



## jjstenso (Dec 7, 2013)

Great stuff! Isn't it called Maison Dr Pepito? We rocked up and there were loads of dudes ripping the road up outside who wouldn't let us park.


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 8, 2013)

jjstenso said:


> Great stuff! Isn't it called Maison Dr Pepito? We rocked up and there were loads of dudes ripping the road up outside who wouldn't let us park.



Aye... That's the one, luckily the road gang had gone home for the weekend when we did it.


----------



## skankypants (Dec 9, 2013)

Another amazing set from your adventures both...


----------



## smiler (Dec 10, 2013)

Great pics, my favourite was of the examining chair/couch with the cobwebs, I have enjoyed the pics posted of your trip so Many Thanks.


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Dec 10, 2013)

Absolutely Stunning Images. Cracking Report.


----------



## DJhooker (Dec 27, 2013)

y'see this is why i need to do a tour of belgium. fantastic stuff.


----------

